# كيف احدد قدرة طلمبة المياه؟



## engmora7 (14 أغسطس 2012)

عايز اعرف ازاى احدد قدرة طلمبة رفع المياه يعنى مثلا لو عندينا بيت من خمس طوابق ونريد وضع طرمبه تحت لتقوية المياه ورفعها بقوه حتى الطابق الاخير فكيف يمكن حساب قدرتها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## emmbww (14 أغسطس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
أخي الكريم engmora7​*​*, أفيدك أن كل مضخة مياه ( طلمبة ) يكون مكتوب عليها في مواصفاتها مقدار الارتفاع (HEAD) الذي تقوم المضخة برفعه , وبعض المضخات يكتب الامتداد الأفقي , وبالتالي تقوم بقسمته على 10 فيعيطك الارتفاع الرأسي.**مثال:
مضخة مياه مسجل عليها أن مسافة الدفع لها هي 280 متر
فيكون الإرتفاع الرأسي للمضخة هو 28 متر , ومنها يمكن حساب كم دور تستطيع أن ترفع المضخة , حسب ارتفاع المبنى وحسب كل دور.
هذا والله أعلى وأعلم*


----------



## omar elbanna (14 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ........................اخي الحبيب لو كنت تريد حساب قدرة المضخة اللازمة لمشروع هندسي معين ايا كان .....فيمكنك الاستعانة ببرنامج pump-flo حيث يتم ادخال معلومات معينة ويقوم بتحديد الطلمبة المناسبة ......اما لو كانت المعلومة التي تريدها لمجرد المعرفة لهذا التطبيق فقط فصراحة لا اعرف


----------



## احمد عبدالكريم حسن (18 أغسطس 2012)

كل طلمبة مكتوب عليها (h) ارتفاع المياه التي يمكن رفعة و(q) كمية المياه التي يمكن ضخها عند هذا الإرتفاع


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (22 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة : بالنسبة لحساب قدرة المضخة فيجب تحديد الارتفاع وسعة الخزان المراد توصيل الماء اليه : حساب الضغط اللازم لدفع السائل الى الاعلى عن طريق : الضغط=الكثافة الوزنية للماء *الارتفاع الكثافة الوزنية للماء تساوي =9810 واذا فرضنا ان سعة الخزان في سطح البيت او البناية 5 متر مكعب ويحتاج الى نصف ساعة ليمتلئ : نحسب مقدار التدفق اللازم : (مترمكعب/ثانية) التدفق=الحجم (بالمتر المكعب)/ الزمن بالثانية الان ممكن حساب القدرة اللازمة لدفع السائل : القدرة(بالواط)= التدفق*الضغط (محسوب من الخطوة اعلاه) وعلى اعتبار ان المضخة جديده ولتكن كفائتها (85% ) : القدرة الفعلية اللازمة(بالواط) : القدرة/الكفاءة نحول القدرة الفعلية الى وحده الحصان ونحدد القدرة بالحصان ونختار المضخة اللازمة .... بالنسبة للفرضية المطروحة في الحسابات اعلاه نحتاج الى مضخة بقدرة فعلية = 0.35 حصان اذن الاخ العزيز مايحدد قدرة المضخة الارتفاع وكمية التدفق الازم لو اردت كمية تدفق اكثر تحتاج الى مضخة اكبر والحسابات توضح هذا التاثير تحياتي للجميع وبارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (22 أغسطس 2012)

ولا تنسى الخسائر الناتجه من الارتفاع والاحتكاك والسرع .............. في الحسابات الدقيقة يجب ان تؤخذ بنظر الاعتبار ..... لكن بالنسبة للتخمين تهمل


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (22 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.hosam (27 أغسطس 2012)

*اخى الفاضل قدره المضخه يمكن حساباها من المعادله التاليه
p=9810*q*h/ efficiency
حيث ان q هى معدل التصرف & h هو ارتفاع المراد توصيل المياه اليه (فرق المنسوب )
*


----------



## عمراياد (31 أغسطس 2012)

الزملاء لم يقصروا في الاجابة

بارك الله بكم


----------



## عمران احمد (1 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير

و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## parves (3 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (26 أغسطس 2013)

ماشاء الله عليكم كفيتوا ووفيتوا ياجماعه جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## مدحت بحبح (6 فبراير 2015)

الاخ حسام وحدة الناتج بتكون ايه لاني بحسب بيها الناتج بيطلع بالالاف ياريت مثال توضيحي


----------



## abdulrahman alkame (9 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

